# Auf der Suche nach einer Einkabellösung zur Anbindung von EA-Modulen



## maxder2te (20 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem EA-System zum Einsammeln einzelner Sensorsignale in großen Hallen.

Ist-Stand:
Zur Zeit werden Wago 750 oder Siemens ET200SP EAs (sog. "Knoten") an einigermaßen Zentralen Stellen gesetzt und die Sensoren auf diese verdrahtet. Diese EAs sind i.d.R. direkt neben CPUs (750-890 oder 1512SP) gesteckt, welche bei EA-Änderungen Telegramme per Ethernet an ein zentrales System senden. Dieses zentrale System sitzt häufig icht mal am Standort, weshalb wir beim Uplink sehr auf Bandbreitenschonung achten müssen.
Unangenehm ist es immer wieder, wenn 7-8 Inseln, an denen jeweils 10-20 Sensoren einzufangen sind, an einen Knoten verkabelt werden müssen. Da kommt es häufig vor, dass die Stränge mit 20 Sensorkabeln 70-80m weit gezogen werden. Das Setzen von Klemmkästen zum Sammeln der Sensoren wollen die Kunden meist nicht, da es sich meist um sehr beengte Logistikflächen handelt und jeder Kasten stört. Solche Systeme können schon mal 80 EA-Knoten mit einigen 1000 EAs umfassen, aber auch mal nur 6 Eingänge auf 250m Radius verteilt.

Wunsch-Stand:
Der Wunsch-Stand ist, dass die Sensoren bereits vor Ort mittels IP67-Inseln (IP65 würde reichen) eingefangen werden. Idealerweise ist das Ganze skalierbar von 2-32 Eingängen. Die Anbindung an den EA-Knoten soll über ein einzelnes Kabel erfolgen. Als Topologie sollen prinzipiell Linie, Stern und Baum möglich sein (wobei das nicht zwangsweise mit dem gleichen System erfolgen muss). Die maximale Ausdehnung soll > 100m sein.
Die Anbindung der Knoten ans zentrale Leitsystem wird nicht verändert, da sind Siemens oder Wago gesetzt.
Ich habe jetzt schon eine Weile recherchiert, und bin prinzipiell auf ein paar interessante Systeme gestoßen, die alle so ihr unangenehmen Grenzen haben:

1. Murrelektronik Cube67.
Die maximale Stranglänge beträgt 40m - das bedeutet, ich müsste an jeder "Insel" einen Busknoten setzen, und dann verteilen. Machbar, aber ich muss vom Knoten zur Insel mit Bus + 24V hin, was ich eigentlich vermeiden will.

2. IO-Link IO-Hubs
Die maximale "Stranglänge" beträgt 20m und eine Linientopologie ist nicht machbar. Ansonsten die gleichen Themen wie Cube67.

3. Profinet-Inseln
Hier benötige ich generell 2 Kabeln.

4. B&R X67
Erlaubt Linientopologien und 100m Abstand zwischen den Stationen. Allerdings benötigt man für jeden Strang einen Busknoten. Außerdem sind immer 2 Kabel entlang dem Strang notwendig.

5. EtherCAT P
Hiermit habe ich keine Erfahrung, aber es sieht so aus als ob das eine echte Einkabellösung wäre. Gibts hier abgesehen von Beckhoff weitere Anbieter? Wie sieht die Anbindung an eine Siemens-Steuerung aus?

6. Power-over-Ethernet
Hier habe ich nur EA-Module in IP20 von chinesischen Herstellern gefunden.

Kennt jemand weitere Systeme, die prinzipiell anders aufgebaut sind, die mir nicht bekannt sind? Ideal wäre sowas wie IO-Link mit max. 100m Kabellänge.


----------



## JSEngineering (20 Januar 2022)

Hab ich noch nicht mit gearbeitet, aber ich werfe mal den ASi-Bus in den Ring.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nicht mit gearbeitet, aber ich werfe mal den ASi-Bus in den Ring.


Im Prinzip schon eine gute Idee.

Nur bei der max. Leitungslänge passt ASi nicht in sein Profil ( ASi: max 100m )


maxder2te schrieb:


> Die maximale Ausdehnung soll > 100m sein.


----------



## JSEngineering (20 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nur bei der max. Leitungslänge passt ASi nicht in sein Profil ( ASi: max 100m )



Naja, es gibt Extender, Repeater und es soll auch durch spezielle kapazitiv-/resistive Busabschlüsse möglich sein, die Reichweite auf 300m zu erhöhen.

Die Spezifikation list sich so:


> Die gesamte Leitungslänge ist zwar begrenzt, kann aber durch Repeater, Busabschlüsse oder Extender erhöht werden.



Ich möchte behaupten, daß es bei einer Zwei-Draht-Lösung aufgrund der 24V sowieso schwierig wird, deutlich über 100m zu kommen. Somit wirst Du um eine "Auffrischung" durch einen Extender/Repeater nicht herumkommen.


----------



## van (20 Januar 2022)

Mit jedem Ethernet basierendem System kannst du halt 100m machen, dann muss ein switch kommen… Oder die vorhandene IT Infrastruktur mitnutzen.
Und 24V musst du dann immer separat legen, könnte aber auch ein Steckernetzteil vor Ort sein.
Wobei jetzt zwei Kabel auch nicht so schlimm sind, oder ?


----------



## maxder2te (20 Januar 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nicht mit gearbeitet, aber ich werfe mal den ASi-Bus in den Ring.


An ASi hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Ich hab mich damit halt vor 15 Jahren zum letzten mal beschäftigt und irgendwie hielt ich das für einen auslaufenden Standard, an dem außer B+W, Siemens und Murrelektronik niemand mehr interessiert ist.

Die CP-Baugruppen für ET200SP sind nicht ganz billig. Wie gut sieht es da mit der Diagnose, speziell der Integration in die S7-1500 aus? Bei Profinet muss man ja heutzutage nicht mehr viel tun um ordentliche Infos raus zu bekommen, der Web-Server der CPU reicht.

Gibt es auch vernünftige Profinet - ASi-Master Gateways in IP67?


----------



## ducati (24 Januar 2022)

Was wäre mit ET200pro ET200AL ET200ecoPN?
Gibts ja auch als Profibus, wo dann mehr als 100m möglich sind...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Was wäre mit ET200pro ET200AL ET200ecoPN?
> Gibts ja auch als Profibus, wo dann mehr als 100m möglich sind...


Er sucht doch Einkabellösungen.


----------



## ducati (24 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Er sucht doch Einkabellösungen.


Irgendwo hab ich mal so nen Kombikabel gesehn, wo 24V und Profibus/Ethernet in einem Kabel waren... ausserdem 2 Kabel lassen jetzt ja die Welt auch nicht untergehn 

Wobei sich generell die Frage stellt, wo der Unterschied liegt, ob ich jetzt mit einem Klemmkasten auf ein Stammkabel gehe oder mit ner dezentralen Peripherie auf nen Buskabel...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich mal so nen Kombikabel gesehn, wo 24V und Profibus/Ethernet in einem Kabel waren


Und wie splittest du dieses Kabel dann an dieser ET200 pro Station, wenn Profibus/Profinet auf Stecker 1 müssen und 24V auf Stecker 2?


----------



## ducati (24 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und wie splittest du dieses Kabel dann an dieser ET200 pro Station, wenn Profibus/Profinet auf Stecker 1 müssen und 24V auf Stecker 2?


Ich schau nachher mal ob ich nen Link finde. M.M. hatten die Kabel intern noch jeweils nen separaten Mantel...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Januar 2022)

Was AS-i angeht:
Bei AS-i 3 sind noch viele Firmen dabei.
Bei AS-i 5 (derzeit) nur eine. Die sitzt in Mannheim. Im Moment schwer zu sagen, was da geht. Scheinbar warten andere Hersteller, was der Siemens macht.
Ist jetzt halt die Frage: Trotz aller Vorteile, möchtest Du auf ein System setzen, das schon älter ist, bzw. für das es nur eine Single Source gibt.

Was IO-Link Module angeht:
20 Meter vom Master bis zum IO-Link Modul. Und das ist Gürtel und Hosenträger.
Vom Modul zum Sensor musst du ins Datenblatt des jeweiligen Sensorherstellers schauen.
Da sind zum Teil 100 Meter angegeben.


----------



## hucki (24 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich mal so nen Kombikabel gesehn, wo 24V und Profibus/Ethernet in einem Kabel waren...





ducati schrieb:


> Ich schau nachher mal ob ich nen Link finde. M.M. hatten die Kabel intern noch jeweils nen separaten Mantel...


Sowas?:
LappKabel ETHERLINE® CAT5 FRNC HYBR 2X2XAWG22+4x1.5






DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und wie splittest du dieses Kabel dann an dieser ET200 pro Station, wenn Profibus/Profinet auf Stecker 1 müssen und 24V auf Stecker 2?


Z.B. mit Harting Hybrid Stecker/Steckdosen:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Sowas?:
> LappKabel ETHERLINE® CAT5 FRNC HYBR 2X2XAWG22+4x1.5
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 58774
> ...


Und der Stecker passt dann zu der ET200 Serie?


----------



## hucki (24 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und der Stecker passt dann zu der ET200 Serie?


Die Wanddurchführung trennt/verbindet RJ45 und 24Vdc zum Hybridstecker/-kabel (im unteren Bild vorne), für die Verbindung zwischen den Schaltschränken.
Im Schaltschrank kann man dann wieder Standard Netzwerkkabel (hinten mittig) und Einzelverdrahtung (außen) verwenden.

Die HAN3A-Größe von Harting find' ich allerdings meist etwas wacklig in der Verbindung.
Wenn ich den Platz habe, verwende ich daher lieber die HAN6B-Variante von Epic:


----------



## ducati (24 Januar 2022)

ich meinte eher die ET200 für ohne Schaltschhrank:



			SIMATIC ET 200 Systeme ohne Schaltschrank - SiePortal - Siemens DE


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Die Wanddurchführung trennt/verbindet RJ45 und 24Vdc zum Hybridstecker/-kabel (im unteren Bild vorne), für die Verbindung zwischen den Schaltschränken.
> Im Schaltschrank kann man dann wieder Standard Netzwerkkabel (hinten mittig) und Einzelverdrahtung (außen) verwenden.
> 
> Die HAN3A-Größe von Harting find' ich allerdings meist etwas wacklig in der Verbindung.
> ...


Unter Einkabellösung verstehe ich allerdings ein Kabel und ein Stecker auf ein Endgerät ( und von dort evtl. weiter mit einem Kabel ) Ohne Zwischenkasten oder Aufsplittung des Kabels per Adapter....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ich meinte eher die ET200 für ohne Schaltschhrank:
> 
> 
> 
> SIMATIC ET 200 Systeme ohne Schaltschrank - SiePortal - Siemens DE


Die haben doch auch nichts mit Einkabellösung zu tun.


----------



## ducati (24 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die haben doch auch nichts mit Einkabellösung zu tun.


2 Kabel brauchst Du halt, 24V und Profibus/ProfinetIO... Oder halt nen Doppelkabel. Aber jedenfalls keinen Schaltschrank/Klemmkasten, weil das der TE ja nicht wollte. und IP65 musste es auch noch sein.


maxder2te schrieb:


> - EA-System zum Einsammeln einzelner Sensorsignale in großen Hallen.
> - Das Setzen von Klemmkästen zum Sammeln der Sensoren wollen die Kunden meist nicht
> - die Sensoren bereits vor Ort mittels IP67-Inseln (IP65 würde reichen) eingefangen werden
> - Die Anbindung an den EA-Knoten soll über ein einzelnes Kabel erfolgen.
> ...


----------



## ducati (24 Januar 2022)

Was sind dass denn eigentlich für Sensoren? Gibts die irgendwie busfähig?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> 2 Kabel brauchst Du halt, 24V und Profibus/ProfinetIO...


Ethercat P wäre in meinen Augen ein Einkabelsystem:


----------



## Mecha2312 (24 Januar 2022)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Was AS-i angeht:
> Bei AS-i 3 sind noch viele Firmen dabei.
> Bei AS-i 5 (derzeit) nur eine. Die sitzt in Mannheim. Im Moment schwer zu sagen, was da geht. Scheinbar warten andere Hersteller, was der Siemens macht.
> Ist jetzt halt die Frage: Trotz aller Vorteile, möchtest Du auf ein System setzen, das schon älter ist, bzw. für das es nur eine Single Source gibt.
> ...


Ich habe von unserem Siemens-Vertriebler die Aussage bekommen, dass S sich nicht an AS-i 5 beteiligen wird. Persönlich sehe ich die Benefits von AS-i 5 auch nicht.

Die Anforderungen des TE würden durch AS-i 3 abgedeckt, wenn die AS-i Spezifikationen für den Strombedarf der EAs reicht. Da er nur von Sensoren spricht scheint das ohne weitere Angaben zunächst mal realistisch. >100 m geht mit den entsprechenden Abschlüssen ebenfalls passiv, irgendwann ist für passive Systeme natürlich eine Grenze erreicht, aber lt. diesem Hersteller gehen mit passiven Komponenten bis 300 m:




__





						▷ ASi Repeater - Bihl+Wiedemann GmbH
					

Produkte und Lösungen zur ASi Leitungsverlängerung von Bihl+Wiedemann. ASi Busabschluss, ASi Tuner und ASi Repeater. Jetzt informieren!




					www.bihl-wiedemann.de
				



Ich habe mit dem Hersteller viel gearbeitet, die wissen was sie tun, deswegen vermute ich dass das auch stimmt.

AS-i 3 Master gibt es von Siemens auch als ET200SP-Variante, somit wäre es eine echte Ein-Kabel-Lösung ab dem AS-i-Master im "Knoten"


----------



## JesperMP (24 Januar 2022)

Ich verstehe nicht warum es 1-Kabel sein _muss_.
Wunschenswert vielleicht, aber ist es die wichtigste Eigenschaft nachdem den ganzen System ausgelegt werden muss ?


----------



## maxder2te (24 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich kommt ein bisschen Schwung in die Diskussion, weshalb ich dazu ein bisschen Input geben möchte.

Bei unserer Anwendung handelt es sich in der Regel um verteilte Logistikanlagen mit AGVs. Das kann eine einfache Anlage mit 2 Quellen und 2 Senken und 1 AGV sein, aber auch Anlagen mit mehreren 100 Quellen und Senken und > 60 AGVs. Wird Ware von Fördertechnik oder Automatisierten Anlagen übernommen oder übergeben, so existieren meistens Schnittstellen zu diesen Anlagen, auch Infratsruktur-Elemente wie Lifte, Tore, Bandmeldeanlaen usw. werden mit eingebunden - dies ist nicht unser Probem.

Speziell in Produktionsanlagen, wo eine Vielzahl von Produktionszellen versorgt wird, existieren oft Abstellplätze oder Pufferplätze, die nur zum Abstellen oder Zwischenpuffern von Kisten oder Paletten verwendet werden. Diese Plätze werden in der Regel dort gemacht, wo Platz (speziell in automotiven Umgebungen immer knapp) ist. Logisch gehören die Plätze zum Logistik-System, weshalb sie auch an EAs des Logistiksystems angebunden werden. In der Regel handelt es sich um berührungslose Sensoren (optisch, ultraschall, kapazitiv), von denen pro Platz 0 bis 4 verbaut sind. Der Stromverbrauch pro Sensor überschreitet selten 50 mA. Sind mehrere Plätze nebeneinander, so spricht man von einer "Insel".

In den letzten 20 Jahren hat sich eingebürgert, dass eben genau dafür an passenden Stellen "Knoten" mit Ethernet-Anbindung aufgebaut werden, welche die EAs einfangen. Typische Systeme in IP20 gibts wie Sand am Meer, Wago 750, Siemens ET200SP, Beckhoff BK um nur einige zu nennen - Voraussetzung ist eigentlich nur die Verfügbarkeit von CPU-Anschaltungen. Verbaut wird das in klassische BK-Gehäuse. Verkabelt werden die Sensoren einzeln zu den Knoten. Diese Knoten werden häufig auch zum Aufbauen von Schnittstellen verwendet, was aber aktuell immer mehr an Bedeutung verliert.

Warum nun ein Einkabelsystem in IP65?
Das hat mehrere Gründe und Zugänge:

1. Modernität: Vor allem Kunden in der Industrie sind ganz scharf auf IP67-Lösungen. Es hat vor alle den Vorteil, wenn Abstellplätze auf Gestellen sind, dass diese bereits auf die EA-Insel vorverkabelt beschafft werden können.

2. Kabelführung: Es ist immer ein riesen Trara, wenn man extra Kabeltassen aufbauen muss um die Menge an Sensorik-Kabeln irgendwo unterzubringen. Ein einzelnes Kabel darf man schnell mal wo dazu binden oder fremde Kabelkanäle mitbenutzen, was vor allem zum dritten Punkt führt:

3. Kosten und Ressourcen: Das Verkabeln ist meist Umfang des Kunden, weshalb der Aufwand für uns theoretisch wenig relevant ist. Für den Elektroanlagenbauer vor Ort hat das AGV-System aber in der Regel Priorität 0, weshalb beim Start der Inbetriebnahme meistens nicht mal die Hälfte fertig ist. Und wenn wir die Verkabelung selber machen gibts auch noch oft das Problem der Zugänglichkeit, weil auch die Anlagenbauer in Betriebnehmen müssen und uns nur nachts oder am Wochenende rein lassen. Die Verkabelung von 10 Sensoren kann sich dann schon mal 3 Wochen ziehen. Setzt man auf IP65-Insen mit einer Einkabellösung, dann kann man die Anbindung der Inseln an den Knoten provisorisch machen, und so zumindest die Inbetriebnahme durchziehen.

4. IT- und Planungs-Spinnereien:
Ein paar Stilblüten:
- seitens der IT sind nur S7-1517F-3PN mit Firmware x.xx zur Anbindung ans IT-Netz freigegeben (kein Scherz!). Eine Zertifizierung daert mindestens 6 Monate. Das führt dazu, dass man keine 1510SP-CPU mit EAs verwenden kann, sondern 1517F, ET200SP-Anschaltung, Profinet-Inspektor, kein BK-Gehäuse sondern kleiner Schaltschrank, Kühlung, .... Statt EUR 2000 für einen Knoten braucht man plötzlich 20.000 EUR, weshalb es sinnig ist, mehrere Knoten zusammenzulegen.
- "wir brauchen keine Pufferplätze" - d.h. alles nachträglich quer durch die Halle verkabeln, weil da sitzt ja schon ein Knoten....
- "wir brauchen keine Stellplatzsensorik" in einer Halle, wo auch manueller Staplerverkehr herrscht, und die Pufferplätze auch von den Staplern bedient werden. Nach dem vierten AGV-Schaden, weil es beladen zu einem besetzten Stellplatz disponiert wird, denkt man dann um. Diese Blödheit ist vor allem ein Kostenthema, weil die Planung, Verkabelung, Inbetriebnahme, ..... entsprechend teuer ist auf einen einzelnen Platz oder eine einzelne Insel herunter gerechnet.


Mein Kommentar zu den Vorschlägen:
- ET200pro kommt nicht in Frage, weil das Ding unglaublich groß baut und die Einstiegskosten für wenige IOs viel zu hoch sind und ich persönlich von dem System nicht viel halte (im Vergleich zu Festo CPX oder den Murrelektronik-Systemen)
- ET200AL verbindet die Nachteile von Cube67 (begrenzte Stranglänge) mit denen des X67 (2 Kabel). Preislich wäre es
- über Profibus habe ich noch nicht nachgedacht, wäre aber bei kleiner Baudrate eine hochinteressante Alternative. Leider kommen neue Produkte fast nur noch für Profinet und co. auf den Markt.
- für ASi gilt ähnliches.
- EtherCAT P habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Gibts hierzu konkrete Erfahrngsberichte? Unterstützt das außer Beckhoff noch jemand am Markt? Wie sieht eine Anbindung an Wago 750 oder Siemens S7 aus?
- die Geschwichte mit den Profinet + 24V in einem Kabel + Stecker klingt interessant, aber ich denke da ist die kostenmäßige Einstiegshürde nicht zu unterschätzen, vor allem bei den Steckern.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2022)

maxder2te schrieb:


> - EtherCAT P habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Gibts hierzu konkrete Erfahrngsberichte? Unterstützt das außer Beckhoff noch jemand am Markt? Wie sieht eine Anbindung an Wago 750 oder Siemens S7 aus?


Ich habe kein Erfahrung mit EtherCat P wäre mit dem System aber erst mal etwas vorsichtig. Ich weiß ja nicht was eure Anlagen für Laufzeiten haben ( +20 Jahre? ). Gibt es das System noch in 15 Jahren? Sind die Geräte die es dann gibt einigermaßen ersatzteilkompatibel?
Ich habe das System noch nirgendwo im Einsatz gesehen ( was ja erst einmal nichts heißen muss ).



maxder2te schrieb:


> 2. Kabelführung: Es ist immer ein riesen Trara, wenn man extra Kabeltassen aufbauen muss um die Menge an Sensorik-Kabeln irgendwo unterzubringen. Ein einzelnes Kabel darf man schnell mal wo dazu binden oder fremde Kabelkanäle mitbenutzen, was vor allem zum dritten Punkt führt:


Da bin ich dann voll und ganz bei Ducati, ob ich jetzt ein oder zwei Kabel ziehe. Da ist doch nicht viel um. Ok, wenn man 20 Kabel ziehen müsste wäre es was anderes. Aber mit den 2 Kabeln bin ich z.B. bei Profibus/Profinet schon mal unabhängig von einem Hersteller und relativ ersatzteilkompatibel.



maxder2te schrieb:


> seitens der IT sind nur S7-1517F-3PN mit Firmware x.xx zur Anbindung ans IT-Netz freigegeben (kein Scherz!).


Da freut sich Siemens 💲


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2022)

Es gibt doch auch so Funksensoren, ich glaube Steute oder Turck, währe das vielleicht etwas?


----------



## Mecha2312 (24 Januar 2022)

@rostiger Nagel,  Die benötigen ja auch Betriebsstrom?! Dann hat er ja Stromversorgung plus eine Funkverbindung, was ich mir durchaus auch als fehlerträchtig vorstellen könnte.

Nach der Beschreibung der Anforderungen an Ausdehnung und Skalierbarkeit, Verfügbarkeit von IP67-Baugruppen und Topologie würde ich mir AS-i nochmal genau ansehen. 
Ungeschirmte 2-Adrige Leitung, auch für "provisorische Installation" sehr gut geeignet
Beliebige Topologie mit Stichen, Abzweigen, etc.


----------



## maxder2te (24 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es gibt doch auch so Funksensoren, ich glaube Steute oder Turck, währe das vielleicht etwas?


Ja, über sowas haben wir auch schon mal diskutiert, die GF ist ganz heiß auf sowas. Aber soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist das nur interessant für mechanische Schalter oder solche, die keinen dauerhaften Energieverbrauch haben für die Objekt-Detektion.
Hab mit auch mal LoRaWAN und EnOcean angesehen, aber für industrielle Anwendungen ist das nichts.
Das Steute-Zeug kenn ich, haut mich aber nicht vom Hocker, und der Vertrieb in A ist eine Zumutung.


----------



## maxder2te (24 Januar 2022)

Mecha2312 schrieb:


> @rostiger Nagel,  Die benötigen ja auch Betriebsstrom?! Dann hat er ja Stromversorgung plus eine Funkverbindung, was ich mir durchaus auch als fehlerträchtig vorstellen könnte.
> 
> Nach der Beschreibung der Anforderungen an Ausdehnung und Skalierbarkeit, Verfügbarkeit von IP67-Baugruppen und Topologie würde ich mir AS-i nochmal genau ansehen.
> Ungeschirmte 2-Adrige Leitung, auch für "provisorische Installation" sehr gut geeignet
> Beliebige Topologie mit Stichen, Abzweigen, etc.


Ich hab mich jetzt mal tiefer in ASi eingelesen. Prinzipiell wäre das tatsächlich das Mittel der Wahl.

ABER: Der Einstiegspreis von EUR 860 pro ASI-Strang (Liste) bei Et200sp ist nicht ganz ohne, und außerdem brauche ich für jeden Strang das Netzteil, was in den BK-Gehäusen schnell zu Platzproblemen führen wird. Die Geschichte mit der Adressiererei ist auch so eine Sache. Dafür sieht die Diagnose Top aus. Werd da mal meinen Kollegen, der früher in der Fördertechnik war (wo ASi immer wieder im Einsatz war) mal zu seinen Erfahrungen befragen. 

Ansonsten ist vom Aspekt der Offenheit und Verfügbarkeit her wohl wirklich Profibus/Profinet am geschicktesten, bei hoher EA-Anzahl an einer Insel evtl. durch IO-Link Hubs ergänzt.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 Januar 2022)

Dazu noch kurz:

Profibus gibt/gab es auch Hybridleitungen mit Bus/24V
Kann ich Dir morgen gerne mal raussuchen, falls du sie nicht finden solltest.

Gruß Timo


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Januar 2022)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Dazu noch kurz:
> 
> Profibus gibt/gab es auch Hybridleitungen mit Bus/24V
> Kann ich Dir morgen gerne mal raussuchen, falls du sie nicht finden solltest.
> ...


https://www.lappkabel.de/produkte/o...anwendungen/unitronic-bus-pb-fd-p-hybrid.html


----------



## maxder2te (25 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> https://www.lappkabel.de/produkte/o...anwendungen/unitronic-bus-pb-fd-p-hybrid.html


Gibts für das Kabel auch passende Stecker, die mit den Fast-Connect-Steckern von Siemens vergleichbar sind? PB-Stecker mit Schraubklemmen oder Bastellösungen kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus.


----------



## centipede (25 Januar 2022)

Dieser hybride Profibus läuft bei Siemens unter dem Namen Ecofast.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Januar 2022)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Gibts für das Kabel auch passende Stecker, die mit den Fast-Connect-Steckern von Siemens vergleichbar sind? PB-Stecker mit Schraubklemmen oder Bastellösungen kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus.


Die Profibus Hybridleitung und Stecker gibt es auch von Siemens, die Stecker passen natürlich nicht zu allen Geräten:



https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Products/9300207?tree=CatalogTree


----------



## maxder2te (25 Januar 2022)

centipede schrieb:


> Dieser hybride Profibus läuft bei Siemens unter dem Namen Ecofast.


Thx. Ich hab mal die Mall durchgeschaut, was Siemens zu dem Thema im Angebot hat. Harting-Stecker zum Crimpen..... Da zieh ich dann doch lieber 2 Kabel.


----------



## maxder2te (25 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Erfahrung mit EtherCat P wäre mit dem System aber erst mal etwas vorsichtig. Ich weiß ja nicht was eure Anlagen für Laufzeiten haben ( +20 Jahre? ). Gibt es das System noch in 15 Jahren? Sind die Geräte die es dann gibt einigermaßen ersatzteilkompatibel?
> Ich habe das System noch nirgendwo im Einsatz gesehen ( was ja erst einmal nichts heißen muss ).


Dazu wollte ich auch noch meinen Senf geben:
Der Einwand ist berechtigt. Die Soll-Laufzeit in der Industrie wird meist mit 14 Jahren angegeben. Im Hospitality-Bereich muss man i.d.R. 25 Jahren Ersatzteile liefern können, hir laufen mittlerweile erst Anlagen > 20 Jahre, da werden mittlerweile die ersten S7-400 gegen neue S7-400 getauscht ;-)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Januar 2022)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Thx. Ich hab mal die Mall durchgeschaut, was Siemens zu dem Thema im Angebot hat. Harting-Stecker zum Crimpen..... Da zieh ich dann doch lieber 2 Kabel.


Meine Anlagen ( Chemie, Nahrungsmittel und Getränkeindustrie ) haben Laufzeiten um die 30 Jahre. Die letzte Anlage wurde vor 10 Jahren aufgebaut. Alleine aufgrund der langen Laufzeiten haben wir immer sehr konservativ gehandelt und so viel wie möglich an Standardmaterial verwendet welches leicht ersetzbar ist ( auch herstellerunabhängig tauschbar ). Das spart auch dem Endkunden im Laufe der Jahre Geld, wenn nach 15 Jahren ein FU oder eine Busstation in kürzester Zeit gewechselt werden kann ( oder eben umgebaut auf einen anderen Typ falls nicht mehr verfügbar oder schlechte Langzeiterfahrungen mit dem bereits verbauten Teilen gemacht wurden ). Mit so einem Einkabelsystem ist man halt sehr gebunden und hat später sicherlich zu kämpfen ( in meiner Branche zumindest ).


----------



## ducati (25 Januar 2022)

maxder2te schrieb:


> hir laufen mittlerweile erst Anlagen > 20 Jahre, da werden mittlerweile die ersten S7-400 gegen neue S7-400 getauscht ;-)


wo gibts das denn noch, das jemand sinvoll mitdenkt?

Wenn ich Kunde wäre, würde ich auch grad uralte 300/400er gegen neue einheitliche Typen ersetzen und mir noch ein par auf Lager legen...


----------



## maxder2te (25 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Meine Anlagen ( Chemie, Nahrungsmittel und Getränkeindustrie ) haben Laufzeiten um die 30 Jahre. Die letzte Anlage wurde vor 10 Jahren aufgebaut. Alleine aufgrund der langen Laufzeiten haben wir immer sehr konservativ gehandelt und so viel wie möglich an Standardmaterial verwendet welches leicht ersetzbar ist ( auch herstellerunabhängig tauschbar ). Das spart auch dem Endkunden im Laufe der Jahre Geld, wenn nach 15 Jahren ein FU oder eine Busstation in kürzester Zeit gewechselt werden kann ( oder eben umgebaut auf einen anderen Typ falls nicht mehr verfügbar oder schlechte Langzeiterfahrungen mit dem bereits verbauten Teilen gemacht wurden ). Mit so einem Einkabelsystem ist man halt sehr gebunden und hat später sicherlich zu kämpfen ( in meiner Branche zumindest ).


Du glücklicher ;-)

In unserer Branche tummeln sich grade extrem viele "Startups", die zwar hochinnovative Software haben, aber das Ganze drumherum oft wie Startups betreiben. Die sind zwar billiger, aber eben auch billig.

Ein gerne gesehener klassiker ist gerade MQTT (mit QoS 0) als Kommunikations-Allheilmittel. Da werden schon mal Raspi- und ähnliche Systeme im Feld verbaut. Zudem preisen Steuerungshersteller ebenfalls gerade an, dass sie das alle können - dass man sich da aber über die Spezifikation von Payload Gedanken machen muss und das vielleicht in einer Steuerung ausprogrammieren muss wird gerne totgeschwiegen. Und wenn der Kunde tatsächlich seine IOs per SPS einlesen will, dann werden da kleine Linux-Rechner (Raspi) oder Micro-Services installiert, die über windige Bibliotheken als Mittler zwischen SPS und MQTT-Broker eingesetzt werden. Diese Startups verschwinden dann nach 4-5 Jahren wieder und dann kommen so Dinge wie Log4Shell zum Vorschein.........

Außerdem haben ein paar Große den Bereich als "Wachstumsmarkt" entdeckt, und versuchen mit ihrer ganzen Marktmacht Fuß zu fassen. Da ist dann plötzlich Software und Hardware in Ausschreibungen gesetzt, die so noch niemand im Einsatz hatte. Das Projekt wird einfach so um 30% teurer, aber das kenne ich a schon von früher (Stichwörter: Transline, 840D sl, ...).



ducati schrieb:


> wo gibts das denn noch, das jemand sinvoll mitdenkt?
> 
> Wenn ich Kunde wäre, würde ich auch grad uralte 300/400er gegen neue einheitliche Typen ersetzen und mir noch ein par auf Lager legen...


Das mit den einheitlichen Typen unterschreibe ich gerne, das ziehen wir auch weitgehend durch. Es gibt beispielsweise im S7-1500-Universum keine Steuerungen ohne F im Namen, egal ob notwendig oder nicht.
Wir setzen auch heute noch Neuprojekte mit S7-400, ET200S und S7 classic um, sind aber mittlerweile < 5%.


----------

